# more paracord ideas



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

After iceman posted the whole paracord wrist sling thing, I bought a bunch of paracord and made a few... now i dont know what to do with the rest... how about some more ideas or examples of what you made and how to make them?


----------



## Iceman2383 (Jun 19, 2009)

I make keychains, and I also make key fobs that are color coded for my treestand locks. I have an aerial map of the area that i hunt, stick thumb tacks in the map and hang the keys at the cooresponding location. Also, knife lanyards, hoist ropes...so many options


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

http://www.stormdrane.blogspot.com/

That should keep you busy for a while :wink:


----------



## BackwoodsBandit (Mar 27, 2010)

I call these Beaver tails. I have it hooked to my knife. Makes it easy to grab and take it out of my pocket. If you have keys on it, it can be used as a weapon. Fits in your hand good and is really grippy.


----------



## Rhood (Apr 8, 2006)

*Paracord usea*

Hi what about dog leads and collars


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

www.stormdranes.blogspot.com look at the rattle snake buttons. i make release straps with them.


----------



## Misguided-One (Nov 30, 2009)

Those are pretty cool.


----------



## Cloverdale (Apr 1, 2010)

*Thanks*



kc hay seed said:


> www.stormdranes.blogspot.com look at the rattle snake buttons. i make release straps with them.


Awesome Link!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are just a few things you can make with paracord... the options are pretty much endless. 

*Keychains...*














































*Lanyards...*

Knife Lanyards










Wrist Lanyards



















Neck Lanyards










*Bracelets*


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have tried to make the monkeys fist but have failed miserably so far...lol


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I have tried to make the monkeys fist but have failed miserably so far...lol


LOL... It took me a while to get them looking good; it just takes practice. One suggestion is to make a tool to tie the 'fist' around, instead of your hand. The tool makes tightening a whole lot easier. 

Here's a link that will show you how to make a monkey fist tool. Mine is a little different, but this one looks like it should work: http://www.instructables.com/id/Multi-Color-Monkey-Fist/step3/creating-your-monkeys-fist-tool/


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I have tried to make the monkeys fist but have failed miserably so far...lol



I suggest starting to learn on something like 3/8th rope first before you go small.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

wvridgerunner said:


> LOL... It took me a while to get them looking good; it just takes practice. One suggestion is to make a tool to tie the 'fist' around, instead of your hand. The tool makes tightening a whole lot easier.
> 
> Here's a link that will show you how to make a monkey fist tool. Mine is a little different, but this one looks like it should work: http://www.instructables.com/id/Multi-Color-Monkey-Fist/step3/creating-your-monkeys-fist-tool/


Thanks, killer link, I had forgotten about that site, I have used it before!! I really like your release lanyard, would that work on a tru ball?


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> Thanks, killer link, I had forgotten about that site, I have used it before!! I really like your release lanyard, would that work on a tru ball?


Yes it should. As long as there is a hole somewhere on the release for the clip or cord to slide through. Most tru ball's have an adjustable thumb post, and there's enough room to clip the lanyard through the empty space.


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Rhood said:


> Hi what about dog leads and collars


already made a collar for my brothers beagle.... turned out good


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

Rhood said:


> Hi what about dog leads and collars


already made a collar for my brothers beagle.... turned out good


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

While I was helping run an archery tournament today, I took some string and was trying to make a bow sling. I had people making all kinds of comments about what I was doing. Some were interested in what I was doing and others were telling me that I could buy one for a few dollars already made. 

I have to learn more about how all these things are made and make up some of these just for fun. These projects might be ideal for passing the time while sitting in a blind waiting for something to show up. I like hunting from a tree stand but making these requires too much movement so I may have to become a blind hunter.

The beaver tail looks intriguing to me. Where can I find a tutorial on how it is made?


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

My strawberry TOPSY TURVEY bought last year; started to rip and tear. Already had it planted this year when it started. 

Took the paracord and and ran it up and down to reinforce it. :thumbs_up Mind you it is not fancy but, I had the paracord laying around to use for this project.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Lanyard for a 3d arrow puller?

Make bow slings and send them to JDS-1


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Some more keychains. I removed the inner strands to make these a little more compact. You can also keep the inner nylon strands after gutting the paracord... they have lots of uses as well.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I have lots of short pieces of paracord I try to figure out uses for...


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

absolutecool said:


> I have lots of short pieces of paracord I try to figure out uses for...


Pieces around 12" are good for finger slings...


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

wvridgerunner said:


> Here are just a few things you can make with paracord... the options are pretty much endless.
> 
> *Keychains...*
> 
> ...


how do you make the first keychain and the knife lanyard?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I made a bow sling using the Diamond braid. It turned out oval shaped and not round. Is this the way the braid is supposed to turn out?

Also since I didn't have any paracord I just used some cheap 1/8" diameter braided utility cord. Would the type of cord used affect the shape of the final braid?


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

jim p said:


> I made a bow sling using the Diamond braid. It turned out oval shaped and not round. Is this the way the braid is supposed to turn out?
> 
> Also since I didn't have any paracord I just used some cheap 1/8" diameter braided utility cord. Would the type of cord used affect the shape of the final braid?


The diamond braid usually has a round shape. If you braid it loose, then it does have sort of an oval shape. If it's the first one you made, it might take a couple attempts to get the braid really tight and even. 


Is this the braid you used?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

My braid does not look like yours. Your braid looks to have the came color in a line while mine has the colors alternating if you just looked at one side of the braid. I must not be using the correct braid. I also think that my braid is more flat than oval. I got some more research to do. If you know where I can look for some good info please direct me.


----------



## ckrich (Oct 14, 2009)

jim p said:


> My braid does not look like yours. Your braid looks to have the came color in a line while mine has the colors alternating if you just looked at one side of the braid. I must not be using the correct braid. I also think that my braid is more flat than oval. I got some more research to do. If you know where I can look for some good info please direct me.


You're using the spiral braid, which is the same technique as the diamond. To make the diamond you start with two strands of the same color(in reference to the last pic, yellow) in one hand, and the two strands of a different color(brown) in the other hand. For the spiral braid you start with one strand of each color in each hand. 

So you're doing the correct braid, just need to start out different.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Great so now all I need to do is get it to come out round instead of flat. Do you have any tips on that. I think that my problem is in the way I hold and pull the cords as I make the braid. But so far I have not been able to find the correct way to hold and tighten the braid as I go.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

jim p said:


> My braid does not look like yours. Your braid looks to have the came color in a line while mine has the colors alternating if you just looked at one side of the braid. I must not be using the correct braid. I also think that my braid is more flat than oval. I got some more research to do. If you know where I can look for some good info please direct me.




This should help you out: Diamond Braid Tutorial


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks. I will go and check it out.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the reference. I was doing it wrong. It is now round. Now all I have to do is keep up with what I am doing so that I don't go from diamond to spiral and back as I go. This is just my lack of attention and I will get it worked out.

Thanks again.


----------



## ETheiss (Apr 30, 2010)

If you would like an interesting project that needs some thinking you could improve on this by adding some braiding between the 2-noose on this Turkey Carrier.










Or build a replacement sling for this style of carrier.










Just got tired of having Turkey Spurs pinching into my hand when carrying the birds out.
Now I just slip these nooses past the spurs and tighten up. Comfortable on hand for hauling out birds.



Ed


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Here's a Monkey Fist Zipper Pull done in Type 1 Paracord with a pure sterling silver bead.

Type 1 Paracord only has one inner strand, and has a diameter of 1/16". This cord is hard to find, but you can sometimes find it on ebay. This is the smallest monkey fist I've done; as you can see, it's smaller than a dime.


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

Would like to see something done with a turkey spur!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

X-force09 said:


> how do you make the first keychain and the knife lanyard?


The first keychain incorporates a monkey fist combined with a twisted brick stitch. First, you have to make a monkey fist. I tie mine over a 1" core of either wood, or a steel ball bearing. After the fist is tied, you need to make a loop approximately 4 1/2" long using the ends of the cord that are coming out of the fist. 


I then tied a 'twisted brick stitch' over the loop. Here's a link to a tutuorial on the twisted brick stitch: http://www.boondoggleman.com/prj_twist_stitch.htm

It's complicated to try and explain. If I can get caught up on my orders soon, I'll try and post up a tutorial.

The knife lanyards are much simpler...just round sinnets, with a skull bead added. Here's a link on how to do a round sinnet (they call it a circle stitch on the tutorial): http://www.boondoggleman.com/prj_circle_stitch.htm


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

*Ashleys Book of Knots*

For those of you who want to learn a little more about knots... check out Ashleys Book of Knots. It's commonly referred to as the ''knot tier's bible". The book has a detailed history of rope and cordage; as well as photos and descriptions of over 4,000 knots!

You can get the paper copy on Amazon for about $50. Along with the paper version, I also downloaded a free pdf version online, so I don't have to lug around the book when I travel. Here's a download link: 
http://www.free-ebook-download.net/uncategory-section/27685-ashley-book-knots.html

I highly suggest picking up the paper copy, but you may want to check out the pdf version first to see if the book will be helfpul to you. Happy braiding, Jon


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

Sweet!!!


----------



## MrsHollywood (Jul 20, 2011)

wvridgerunner said:


> The diamond braid usually has a round shape. If you braid it loose, then it does have sort of an oval shape. If it's the first one you made, it might take a couple attempts to get the braid really tight and even.
> 
> 
> Is this the braid you used?


WVRIDGERUNNER, would you be so kind as to help a girl figure out how to braid a wrist sling out of two continuous strands starting with a diamond braid, transitioning into a cobra braid that is flat and finishing with the diamond braid. I have been trying to figure this out for quite some time after I came across a 300ft spool of black 550 on ebay for 12 dollars. I love this stuff, I just dont want it to sit here and go to waste


----------

